# Is it the beginning of the end?



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here on the island of El Hierro, in probably the remotest part of Spain, I have noticed that where old businesses have closed, new ones are opening. 

They are mainly bars/restaurants shops, that have been closed for years, fresh paint, new sign on the windows, new staff in new uniforms, people inside, drinking eating talking laughing.

There are construction sites on the coast, that have been nothing more than excavated basements, big holes for years and years. Just recently one more than one site, men and machines have arrived, foundations are being laid, steel is being cut, concrete is being poured, private houses are being constructed. Community centres promised years ago, are also now under construction.

What is happening? is it the beginning of the end of this awful recession?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or as Churchill said'The end of the beginnig'?
Frankly, who knows??
Who would have predicted the collapse of £ to the extent it has or UK interest rates at 0.5%?


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Hepa - Espero que hemos visto el final de esta recesion. Creo que la gente en todo el mundo son muy flexible cuando se necesitar, quando se tener que comer, se tener que vivir. Estoy naturalamente optimistas, pero me parece que estarémos bien en el futuro. 

***I am trying to *immserse* myself in the Spanish language - please correct the above if (when) needed?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adelante said:


> Hepa - Espero que hemos visto el final de esta recesion. Creo que la gente en todo el mundo son muy flexible cuando se necesitar, quando se tener que comer, se tener que vivir. Estoy naturalamente optimistas, pero me parece que estarémos bien en el futuro.
> 
> ***I am trying to *immserse* myself in the Spanish language - please correct the above if (when) needed?


while it's great to see you practicing Spanish, please remember the language on this forum is English

posts should only be made in English

we do have a special thread if you want to practice in Spanish though


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> What is happening? is it the beginning of the end of this awful recession?


An interesting thought I think is what will the end be for Spain? It cannot return to what it was before. There is no way back.

When you see that Germany has a GDP +2.2 and Spain a GDP +0.1 you can see the divide just gets bigger despite 0.1 at least being positive  

Spain will not so much recover but settle to its new position in the world. 

This week Asturias stated that it had lost 15% of its youth. On another thread 10000 Andalucians head for France. Many of these people will never return. And those heading overseas are typically the best qualified youth.

Sad days for the spanish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> An interesting thought I think is what will the end be for Spain? It cannot return to what it was before. There is no way back.
> 
> When you see that Germany has a GDP +2.2 and Spain a GDP +0.1 you can see the divide just gets bigger despite 0.1 at least being positive
> 
> ...


It'll just keep evolving. You cant turn the clock back! My mum used to say "order always rises from chaos" and I think gradually that will happen - until the next time

Jo xxx


----------

